# Need some suggestion/help



## Don Turnipseed

I have 7 pups that are about 6 weeks old right now. When I go into their yard, they descend on me like a bunch of vultures. I don't think it is so much wanting to be with me as it is that they think I am their chew toy. I have always been the alpha but they just don't seem to care and I fear it may be to late to change them. Also, how do you get them to give me a bit of space so I am not stepping on them? After reading other posts, I am really not sure itm would be fair to anyone to place these pups with them. Any thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Carol Boche

I am at a loss as to what to say....not sure what I would do other than give them something to do other than maul you...LOL 

What about placing them with serious hunters or handlers only?


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Carol, they are in a huge yard with a seasonal creek and all kinds of things to do to entertain themselves. I had to resort to getting a 20lb box of small dog bisquits to throw at them so I could at least run in and check their food and water. I am thinking abouit throwin some of my old metal wrenches in the yard as a distractant. You think that might help?


----------



## Guest

Don Turnipseed said:


> Carol, they are in a huge yard with a seasonal creek and all kinds of things to do to entertain themselves. I had to resort to getting a 20lb box of small dog bisquits to throw at them so I could at least run in and check their food and water. I am thinking abouit throwin some of my old metal wrenches in the yard as a distractant. You think that might help?


Throw in a few cats or small animals to see what they do? :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Jody Butler said:


> Throw in a few cats or small animals to see what they do? :lol:


Or ROOSTERS! Have a cock fight! That should get them off you. =P~


----------



## Carol Boche

Actually it might....then you could sell them to Mike Suttle...LOL (kidding) 

Are they being aggressive when they descend on you or are they just happy to see you???? 

Maybe taking some burlap in and playing tug with them for a bit and then letting them "win" it would cause them to drag it off and leave you alone??? 

Too FUNNY that you are getting mauled by your pups...better get some scratch pants.....

What about taking an adult dog in with you?


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Don Turnipseed said:


> Carol, they are in a huge yard with a seasonal creek and all kinds of things to do to entertain themselves. I had to resort to getting a 20lb box of small dog bisquits to throw at them so I could at least run in and check their food and water. I am thinking abouit throwin some of my old metal wrenches in the yard as a distractant. You think that might help?



Don, you mentioned "checking" their food. Are you free feeding them? If you bring food to them 2-3x day, they will associate you more with the food and since they are hungry, they should dive for the food instead of you. 

#1 They must be hungry. You can get them to associate "pup pup" or use a whistle or bang pans as a signal to come running for the food. 

#2 If you have another pen or set up a large x-pen outside the play area, you can then train them to come running to eat, open the gate to the play area and set the pan of food inside the x-pens and then close the gate on them. 

Then you can clean and check over the play area. When done you can then just lift the individuals out of the x-pen and put them in the play area. If you take a section of fence or x-pen (one section) and make a barrier at the gate entrance of your play area (using snaps) that you can step over, but the pups can't easily get over then you just open the gate and put each pup over and voila! 

Also, wear very tall rubber boots works while they are young..like irrigation boots and they can't grip you ;-)


----------



## Geoff Empey

Separate them .. they are in pack mentality mode. Or get one of these .. http://www.dogsportgear.com/leather_tug_toy_robit.htm on a flirt pole that would be fun. Either that or suck it up buttercup!  

Why would you be worried about them showing prey drive at this stage of the game. I think that's a good thing! If I was looking for a arsekicker of an Airedale for hunting or trying for sport, SAR whatever I'd be after the one that was tenacious enough to draw some blood! LOL! It's always better to control a fire than try to start one Don.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have 7 pups that are about 6 weeks old right now. When I go into their yard, they descend on me like a bunch of vultures. I don't think it is so much wanting to be with me as it is that they think I am their chew toy. I have always been the alpha but they just don't seem to care and I fear it may be to late to change them. Also, how do you get them to give me a bit of space so I am not stepping on them? After reading other posts, I am really not sure itm would be fair to anyone to place these pups with them. Any thoughts? Suggestions?


 
Sounds like every litter of Mals and Dutchies I have seen. Friends and myself have even gone to the extent of wearing Bite Suit pants to feed the little Bastards!

IMO I would seperate them


----------



## Carol Boche

Geoff Empey said:


> Separate them .. they are in pack mentality mode. Or get one of these .. http://www.dogsportgear.com/leather_tug_toy_robit.htm on a flirt pole that would be fun. Either that or suck it up buttercup!
> 
> Why would you be worried about them showing prey drive at this stage of the game. I think that's a good thing! If I was looking for a arsekicker of an Airedale for hunting or trying for sport, SAR whatever I'd be after the one that was tenacious enough to draw some blood! LOL! It's always better to control a fire than try to start one Don.


I agree......nice post Geoff..I'm not sure he is worried about them having prey drive....think he is more concerned about stepping on one and injuring the little monster.....LOL


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Don Turnipseed said:


> ... how do you get them to give me a bit of space so I am not stepping on them? After reading other posts, I am really not sure itm would be fair to anyone to place these pups with them. Any thoughts? Suggestions?


 Quit crying!!!!!!!!!!!!! Some breeders would give their left...arm...for that type of following. Think not, look at the showlines folks, ooops!

I would walk slowly w/o squashing them, hurts the resale value. The fact that they are coming in is good. How's the issue with noise and metal pots being beaten? Walk with a garden hose on medium mist and see which ones still follow, them that do are keepers.

I got rid of my Bouvier puppies Sunday and all went into great homes. Now I get to rest for a spell!


----------



## Geoff Empey

Carol Boche said:


> I agree......nice post Geoff..I'm not sure he is worried about them having prey drive....think he is more concerned about stepping on one and injuring the little monster.....LOL


Well he should get a pair of these boots for feeding time then.. They'll step back then ..


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Only in Canada Geoff! Nice...


----------



## Carol Boche

OMG!!!!....my Mal would go to town on those things.....LOL


----------



## maggie fraser

Ever thought it may be time to change your aftershave? And if you don't wear any - try it! :grin:

I used to get seriously crowded by some horses whenever I wore a certain perfume - they seemed to really really like it. And if that fails well..... really just don't know what there is to do 8-[


----------



## Al Curbow

Take the porkchop from around your neck! lol


----------



## maggie fraser

You've already tried the slap on the head technique haven't you ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I think that your breeding program has reached where you want it to be. LOL

I would separate them as well. Good luck with that.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Al Curbow said:


> Take the porkchop from around your neck! lol



I think this really is Step #1, Don.


----------



## Guest

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think that your breeding program has reached where you want it to be. LOL
> 
> I would separate them as well. Good luck with that.


 
Not yet, but getting there anyway.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Thanks for the suggestion. I can't really separate them because there are dogs in all the yards, but, I think I found the anwer. As I went into the house to get some band-aids to patch myself up, my eye caught the two cattle prods sitting in the corner. I have to use them when I take the males hunting together. They hunt fine but when they get back to the truck it gets pretty dicey. Anyway, I got to thinking that one of those cattle prods may be the quickest way to show them who is boss. By golly, worked like a charm. Not only don't they bite me, I don't have to worry about stepping on them either because they are no where close to me. I may be able to place them afterall. It was just about showing them who the boss is.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Don Turnipseed said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I can't really separate them because there are dogs in all the yards, but, I think I found the anwer. As I went into the house to get some band-aids to patch myself up, my eye caught the two cattle prods sitting in the corner. I have to use them when I take the males hunting together. They hunt fine but when they get back to the truck it gets pretty dicey. Anyway, I got to thinking that one of those cattle prods may be the quickest way to show them who is boss. By golly, worked like a charm. Not only don't they bite me, I don't have to worry about stepping on them either because they are no where close to me. I may be able to place them afterall. It was just about showing them who the boss is.


Free cattle prod with each dog?

:lol:


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Connie Sutherland said:


> Free cattle prod with each dog?
> 
> :lol:


 
Pup cost + Crate, shipping, Health Certificate and Cattle Prod! :lol:


----------



## Daryl Ehret

the "Full Package", good starter kit.


----------



## Carol Boche

Do we get a discount if we already have the prod??? Never thought about using them on a dog.....husbands, yes.....dogs, not so much...LOL


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Carol Boche said:


> Do we get a discount if we already have the prod??? Never thought about using them on a dog.....husbands, yes.....dogs, not so much...LOL


They are great fun at parties as well. :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche

Kyle Sprag said:


> They are great fun at parties as well. :lol:


So are e-collars....just don't break out the taser....that can get ugly fast....but F-U-N-N-Y beyond belief....LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Hey are you guys taking my serious post off topic for a reason?


----------



## Carol Boche

Don Turnipseed said:


> Hey are you guys taking my serious post off topic for a reason?



Oooops....well.....yeah cuz somebody said "cattle prod".....sorry #-o


----------



## Guest

Carol Boche said:


> Oooops....well.....yeah cuz somebody said "cattle prod".....sorry #-o


 
And why wouldn't that be serious? Cattle prods are used in various methods....decoy work as well in working on an "OUT"


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Y'all have to remember, I am not a trainer and never claimed to be. I look at a dog and it can do the job or it cannot. I am not going to spend years training a dog to do a half assed job because the dog wasn't cut out for the work. Likewise, I don't see spending a bunch of time and various methods getting a pup to pay attention. Something works or it doesn't. Cattle prod worked....very quickly.

These pups are raised in yards with electric fences. They learn quick to steer clear of them because they get shocked. They never have any adverse affects from it and their tails are up and they are playing again in a few seconds. Cattle prod gets their attention without a lot of fuss.


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Great attention getter. Really!!


----------



## Carol Boche

Don Turnipseed said:


> Y'all have to remember, I am not a trainer and never claimed to be. I look at a dog and it can do the job or it cannot. I am not going to spend years training a dog to do a half assed job because the dog wasn't cut out for the work. Likewise, I don't see spending a bunch of time and various methods getting a pup to pay attention. Something works or it doesn't. Cattle prod worked....very quickly.
> 
> These pups are raised in yards with electric fences. They learn quick to steer clear of them because they get shocked. They never have any adverse affects from it and their tails are up and they are playing again in a few seconds. Cattle prod gets their attention without a lot of fuss.


That is exactly what I like about you Don....seriously. You just know the dogs, and don't need anything special to be able to see what the dog is and where it needs to go....... 

NO offense to anyone else here, I just really like Don's style.....
Excellent....that is why, if I ever can, I WILL get a dog from you!!!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Daryl Ehret said:


> Great attention getter. Really!!


That is an attention getter alright. Wonder if she had to pour powder into that outfit to get it on???


----------



## Nicole Stark

Carol Boche said:


> NO offense to anyone else here, I just really like Don's style.....
> Excellent....that is why, if I ever can, I WILL get a dog from you!!!!


And maybe a little offense wouldn't hurt either if someone was offended by that? I'm with you. I think there's something special to those grass roots type of breeders like Don. Guys like that are some of my favorites to deal with when it comes to dogs.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Don Turnipseed said:


> That is an attention getter alright. Wonder if she had to pour powder into that outfit to get it on???


I'm wondering about the fastest way to get it off.


----------



## Colin Chin

Don is the old style breeder that's harder to come by today. Cheers to you, Don. Any pics of your pups and the cattle prod ?

Colin


----------



## Don Turnipseed

The whole thread is sattire Colin. Think about it, why would I be complaining about pups having to much drive...six week old pups at that. I would only see a problem if they were not like they are. As far as stepping on them, you might figure out that after breeding all these years I can get around without stepping on them.
The sattire went south when people started giving serious suggestions....so I went along with it with the cattle prod story...may as well get ridiculous to make it obvious that there is nothing serious.....now you want pictures???? Like I would post pics on the net for you if I actually did it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

DICK ! :-D=D>=D>


----------



## Carol Boche

](*,)](*,):twisted: @ Don.....

WHY did I fall for that??????


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Carol Boche said:


> ](*,)](*,):twisted: @ Don.....
> 
> WHY did I fall for that??????



I fell for it too! It was in the Raising A Working Puppy section so I answered it seriously. ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Carol Boche

HAHA....I can hear Bob Scott now......

"wimmins"


----------



## Guest

Don, you gave in too quick, this was hilarious, after reading your posts for so long, I knew it was a hoax, no way would you complain about that.....


----------



## Don Turnipseed

I got a bad feeling when Colin wanted pictures of the pups and the cattle prodding. Thought I best make it clear. Got some pretty good advice for a non existent problem though. LOL


----------



## Diana Abel

Hi Don,
I recently got a KNPV bred Dutchie pup who is constantly biting me, ripping clothes, so on. lol I was told to re-direct it with a tug, sock or anything else I can swap out for my body parts. I don't want to discourage him so I'm living with it.  Never had a working pup, so this is a very new experience for me. lol I don't want to do anything to discourage his drive or anything else. As far as not stepping on them, that would be hard not to do anyway if you are being swarmed. Good luck on this one!


----------



## Carol Boche

Diana Abel said:


> Hi Don,
> I recently got a KNPV bred Dutchie pup who is constantly biting me, ripping clothes, so on. lol I was told to re-direct it with a tug, sock or anything else I can swap out for my body parts. I don't want to discourage him so I'm living with it.  Never had a working pup, so this is a very new experience for me. lol I don't want to do anything to discourage his drive or anything else. As far as not stepping on them, that would be hard not to do anyway if you are being swarmed. Good luck on this one!


UH-OH.....don't get sucked in Diana....it is a joke.....better read the whole thread....LOL 

Mean and nasty, that is what you guys are....just plain mean and nasty...like those damn PUPS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diana Abel

That was a good one. hahaha


----------



## Diana Abel

Leave it to us Newbies to embarrass ourselves. <Sigh> But that seems to come pretty easily for me. Good one though, I needed a laugh today!


----------



## Guest

carol boche said:


> uh-oh.....don't get sucked in diana....it is a joke.....better read the whole thread....lol
> 
> mean and nasty, that is what you guys are....just plain mean and nasty...like those damn pups!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
lmao


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Sorry. It wasn't all a hoax. The first picture is the norm. The second picture they are being cool only because there is a hot wire between us....otherwise I can't take a picture. They know right where that wire is too.


----------



## Guest

Don Turnipseed said:


> Sorry. It wasn't all a hoax. The first picture is the norm. The second picture they are being cool only because there is a hot wire between us....otherwise I can't take a picture. They know right where that wire is too.


Wheres the cattle prod?


----------



## Carol Boche

Seeing those little monsters is painful.....they are so cool!!!


----------



## Loring Cox

The whole time I was reading the first post, this video kept playing in my head...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jowxeDmzF9Q


----------



## Jennifer Marshall

Hah Don, I like this one! I was wondering how this would go after you told me you posted about using a cattle prod on them LOL

Seriously though Don's pups are beasts. Jager looks like a Jim Hensen creation but acts like Chucky and smells like a swamp. So cute with that curly terrier coat but his mouth is HUGE and I can't wait until he gets his adult teeth in.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Don Turnipseed said:


> Sorry. It wasn't all a hoax. The first picture is the norm. The second picture they are being cool only because there is a hot wire between us....otherwise I can't take a picture. They know right where that wire is too.


Does this mean you're not taking anymore serious advice on how to handle this problem ?

The reason I ask is because I've spent the last few days searching the topics that deal with this question on this forum, and I believe I've compiled quite the little comprehensive reply for you.

Has anyone seen my stapler ?


----------



## Don Turnipseed

No more suggestion Gerry....but aren't you glad you took the time to think about it instead of posting right away.LOL
There were some good post that got me laughing....Al's "take the pork chop from around my neck" got me laughing but I don't think he took me serious. What really has me stumped is where did all my wrenches go....I haven't been able to find one out of the ten I threw in the yard with them!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

I should've put a laughing thing in that last post, I didn't look up anything :razz:


----------



## Don Turnipseed

I know that. :lol:


----------



## Colin Chin

Don,
Yeah that was a good one but I really got confused with this cattle prodding thing going around my head. But, I have no problem with you with the kind of pups you produced. 

Colin


----------



## Bob Scott

JEEEEEZE LOUISE!
ANYONE that has read one or two of Don's post should have picked up on this from the get go. I think Jeff did but the rest of you.....wimmins (Carol :razz:).....should go tuck yerself in a corner and ask for forgiveness. :lol::lol::lol:
I've been sitting back and LMFAO since Don first started the post!


----------



## Carol Boche

Bob Scott said:


> JEEEEEZE LOUISE!
> ANYONE that has read one or two of Don's post should have picked up on this from the get go. I think Jeff did but the rest of you.....wimmins (Carol :razz:).....should go tuck yerself in a corner and ask for forgiveness. :lol::lol::lol:
> I've been sitting back and LMFAO since Don first started the post!



Yes....I am a tad bit embarrassed.....:lol::lol:

I will KNOW better NEXT time.......[-X:razz:


----------



## Bob Scott

:roll: Wimmins!


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Jennifer, be careful what you wish for. This is Jagers dad, Odin, when he was about 8 mo....not much older than Jager. Puppy teeth may be better. LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Bob, I thought it was a gimme myself. LOL


----------

